# 500 Baloons Game



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

The objective of this game is to pop all 500 balloons in a funny and/or creative way.

After you pop a balloon, state how many are left.

Example:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Stabbed one with a knife.
> 
> 247 left.



You can pop the balloon ANY way you want. There are no rules, except that *you cannot pop more than one.*

Start now.

My current favorites:


Spoiler



"I placed one balloon near a wall, then threw myself at the wall. Needless to say, the resulting explosion thoroughly destroyed the balloon." -haflore

"i ate one. and pooped it out" -Infinite Zero

"Used my R4 as a shuriken and the microSD card flew out and popped the balloon." -TDWP FTW

"Took one balloon back in time along its own timespan, and made use of the Blinovitch Limitation Effect. Touched the balloon against its past self and caused a small explosion." -ProtoKun7

"Stared at the balloon and said 'Your mother'" -BlackDave

"Dropped a kitten on one." -Rydian

"Told one that Elvis was still alive (& working in McDonalds)" CannonFoddr


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

got a highlighter pen, stabbed it to death
499 left


----------



## Cuelhu (Jul 25, 2010)

poked one with love my finger
498 left


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 25, 2010)

dropped one on megaman insta-death spikes.
497 left


----------



## Bowler67 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pissed on it, and it burned from my hot steaming urine.

496 left.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 25, 2010)

use my porcupine grenade






495 left


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2010)

We WILL finish this thread.

Sat on one.

494 left.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 25, 2010)

Stab one with a sharpened hamster




493 left


----------



## Bowler67 (Jul 25, 2010)

Threw a Nintendo DS Lite at one with the stylus pointed the wrong way in the stylus slot. Stylus popped the balloon, DS broke.

492 left.


----------



## haflore (Jul 25, 2010)

I placed one balloon near a wall, then threw myself at the wall.
Needless to say, the resulting explosion thoroughly destroyed the balloon.

491 Balloons Remain.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2010)

Dropped a kitten on one.

480 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 25, 2010)

I sneezed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




479 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2010)

I farted a bit too hard.

478 left.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 25, 2010)

Mistook one for a watermelon, but it was delicious!

487 left


----------



## haflore (Jul 25, 2010)

I told one that Rydian tried to kill ten of him at once. He died of fright.

486 Balloons left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 25, 2010)

485 left.


----------



## Splych (Jul 25, 2010)

threw a shuriken at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




484 left.


----------



## Domination (Jul 25, 2010)

I supposedly bombed them with a barrage of extremely dangerous nyclear missiles, but only one burst, the others were intact.

483 Left. Miraculously.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 25, 2010)

closed 1 in an iron maiden.

482 left.


----------



## Maplemage (Jul 25, 2010)

Spooned it again and again and again and again, again, again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again until it popped.

481 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 25, 2010)

poked it with the master sword.
480 left.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

i played monster hunter on the psp

479 left


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 25, 2010)

licked, then digested it

478 left


----------



## Gore (Jul 25, 2010)

blew up a new balloon, 479 left


----------



## Cuelhu (Jul 25, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> blew up a new balloon, 479 left


nice blow job *pick balloon and runs* \o\

478 left


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

i played pokemon soulsilver

477 left


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

*gnars on balloon*

476 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2010)

Sat on one






475 left


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 25, 2010)

drove over one, 474 left


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 25, 2010)

i ate one. and pooped it out
473


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2010)

Placed one over car exhaust 

472 Left


----------



## Thoob (Jul 25, 2010)

Sold it on ebay. Had to flat pack it to send it. *pop*

471 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> 491 Balloons Remain.QUOTE(Rydian @ Jul 25 2010, 02:34 AM) 480 left.


What the hell happened there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyway, I popped one with the swing of a lightsaber.

470 left.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 25, 2010)

Shot a blow dart at a serial killer, but I missed and hit a balloon tied to a hot dog cart.

469 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Shows one some yiff art.

468 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 25, 2010)

Blew one up & stuck a hampster inside - didn't last long (the baloon !!!)

467 Left


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2010)

I threw a Wii Remote at one.
466 Left.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2010)

Attacked 3 with my strange obsession to destroy things
463 left


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Beat one with my tail until it hit the ceiling fan.

462 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2010)

Showed catboy the rules again, then made him sit on one.


463 left.


----------



## themuddaload (Jul 25, 2010)

shined my green laser at a black one

462 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2010)

what is this i don't even

461 left


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Attacked 3 with my strange obsession to destroy things
> 463 left
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad someone did. Also, don't feel afraid to sit on/smother him either.


Excited the particles of another balloon with my sonic screwdriver.


460 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2010)

Dropped a running fan on one.

459 left.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 25, 2010)

Used my R4 as a shuriken and the microSD card flew out and popped the balloon.

458 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

I shot one with a RPG.

457 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 25, 2010)

I used a machine gun

0 left

reread the rules

blow up 456 balloons

456 left


----------



## anaxs (Jul 25, 2010)

farted on it, 455 left


----------



## Gore (Jul 25, 2010)

bought an airtank, blew up a new balloon.
456 left


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Took one balloon back in time along its own timespan, and made use of the Blinovitch Limitation Effect. Touched the balloon against its past self and caused a small explosion.

If we're allowing blowing up a new balloon, then 455 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 25, 2010)

Used airbending to burst it from the inside.

454 left.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 25, 2010)

My super awesomeness popped it.

453 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 25, 2010)

Nuzzled one and forgot I hadn't yet shaved.

452 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2010)

I allowed one to drift into a cold star. As a result, it became brittle and smashed.

451 left.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

I blew it up by filling it with a whole clip of needler rounds.

450 Balloons remain.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Shut my laptop on it.

449 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

I got a boner.

448 Balloons remain.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Rubbed one against my fur until the rubber wore down and started leaking.

447 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 26, 2010)

a child walks up to me,
says "hey mister"
popped his balloon!! mwahahaha!!
446 left!!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

I used a lighter combined with a can of hairspray.

445 Balloons remain.


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 26, 2010)

Stared at the balloon and said "Your mother"

It popped

444 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 26, 2010)

started listening to bill cosby's pokemon rap.
443 left.


----------



## person66 (Jul 26, 2010)

I shot one... 
With a Nerf gun...
Which caused it to move in to the middle of the street...
Where it narrowly avoided a car...
It than drifted up into the electrical wires...
Which it safely past as it rose up in to the sky...
To be popped by a bird.

442 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

Gave one to person66's avatar

441 left


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 26, 2010)

i did my homework 440 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

(so how did you pop it then ??)

Used a 1000psi compressor to inflate it -- POOOOOOOPPPP!!!

339 Left


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 26, 2010)

the bee in my room stung one.

338 left.


----------



## Gore (Jul 26, 2010)

inflated 101 balloons
439 left


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2010)

I used Gore to poke one of the balloons.

438 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

I pointed my Wii Remote at one and said, "Pew pew!"





Then I just poked it with a thumbtack.

437 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

I liked it so I put a ring on it.

436 balloons remain unpopped.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had the Cat Boy sharpen his claws on it.

435 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried to chew on it.

434 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

I ************* it with a ****** while holding a ********** in my left hand.

433 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Humped one.

432 left.


----------



## haflore (Jul 26, 2010)

I told one about The Lost Symbol. I exploded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





431 Balloons Remain.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Threw one into the fire!

430 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 26, 2010)

showed it this:


429 left


----------



## Thoob (Jul 26, 2010)

Confused it by pointing out all the contradictions in the Bible.

428 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

I threw a fit

427 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

I threw a Pi at it

426 left


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Threw a furry at it.

425 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

I kicked one

424 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

I blasted one with my arm cannon.

420 left.

OT: I wonder who will pop the last one?


----------



## geoflcl (Jul 26, 2010)

Ate one, took a violent blow to the stomach, and popped it.
419 left!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Told one that Michael Jackson died.

418 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 26, 2010)

Told one that Elvis was still alive (& working in McDonalds)

417 Left


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Confused it by pointing out all the contradictions in the Bible.
> 
> 428 left.


There aren't any.

Shone an F-Ray at one.

420 left really, gameboy13 skipped some.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your joking.

I stabbed one with a fork.

419 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 26, 2010)

No, I'm not. Your translations are probably incorrect if it seems like it, unless you just don't quite understand it.

Shot one with the gravity gun.

418 left.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 26, 2010)

Showed a balloon the above post.

417 left.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 27, 2010)

Flashed my todger at it and it got so excited it poppped.

416 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

I threw my cat at it.

415 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 27, 2010)

chuck norris roundhouse kicked one
414 left.


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 27, 2010)

I wanted to see 413 left

***pop**


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 27, 2010)

played dr. jekyll and mr. hyde

412 left


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 27, 2010)

Sat on one to sooth my piles and it popped when I put my weight on it.

411 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

Buried one in a 'time capsule'

410 left


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 27, 2010)

Sent one into the pine forest.
409 left.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 27, 2010)

Poked it.....oh whoops I fergot to pop one.
I falcon punched it 408 left


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

I thwacked it with cock my tennis racket.

407 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 27, 2010)

threw it in a room with
a WTF BOMB!!!
406 remaining


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Gave one to a rabid fox.

405 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

Shat on one

404 left

(More interesting if you get as many goes as you want)


----------



## The Pi (Jul 27, 2010)

I stabbed one with a needle

*pop*

403 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Shot one with a Portal gun.

402 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 27, 2010)

gave one thee ol' WEEGEE stare!

401 left!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

Gave one an atomic wegie

400 Left


----------



## Rydian (Jul 27, 2010)

Stuck one in the tailpipe of a car before turning it on.

399 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 27, 2010)

^ Oi - I did that on pg2

Anyway - Gave one to bloke in work saying it was a 'special sized' condom for 'small men' - it broke

398 left


----------



## Rydian (Jul 27, 2010)

Rubbed one up against a tree.

397 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 27, 2010)

told him the cake is a lie.

396 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Told it I was a furry, as it could not see.

395 left.

EDIT: Check the OP for my personal favs.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 27, 2010)

Accidentally grabbed it instead of a bag of chips, didn't realize until I had bitten it.

394 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 28, 2010)

Gave one a cigarette

393 left


----------



## Thoob (Jul 28, 2010)

FALCON PUNCH!!!

392 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 28, 2010)

Gave one to Thoob for target practice in CoD

391 Left


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 28, 2010)

I used the totem of Cobb to pop it, 390


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Spontaneously combusted

389


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

Wrote "Leave my stuff alone" on a note and left it in the room I share with my older brother.

388 left


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Balloonhead below.
After that I ate it by mistake.
387


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Had one sign up for Facebook.

386 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2010)

Yiffed it.
385.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 28, 2010)

Accidentally rolled over onto it in my sleep.

384 left.


----------



## haflore (Jul 28, 2010)

I told one what happened to the last balloon I had.
I think it committed suicide. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





383 Balloons Remain.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Used the tool gun on one, set to Ignite.

382 balloons left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Let a headcrab jump on one. Headcrab chokes and dies from the rubber as an added bonus.

381 left.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 28, 2010)

Threw one in the bottomless pit. I assume it popped, can't be sure though.

380 left.


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 28, 2010)

Gave one to my sadistic sister. Not sure what she was gonna do with it, but I think I heard her mumble something about razors.
379 left.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 29, 2010)

Tried to sacrifice one to a volcano, but it flew away to the moon and aliens probed it till it popped.
378 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2010)

Ran one over with a car.

377 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 29, 2010)

tried to write on one with a pencil.

376 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Played a sample of Justin Bieber's "music".

375 left, and even they won't last much longer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 29, 2010)

First, I threw an elephant on a catapult, which catapulted it onto Justin Bieber, who squealed near a megaphone, which broke about 200 windows, one as far as Hawaii, where the balloon was. One shard flew through the window and bounced off an airbed, which deflated and flew away. The airbed had wings, you se abd saw a balloon on the way and popped it.

I believe there are 374 left.


----------



## Riley (Jul 29, 2010)

HEADSHOT!
373 Left.


----------



## Gore (Jul 29, 2010)

372


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

Gave one to a Balloon dancer - for her act





371 left


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

i ate one

370 left


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 29, 2010)

used 100 ballons to make this tank

270 left


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 29, 2010)

I inhaled the helium from a balloon... it didn't work for too long

369 left, anyway.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

Tut Tut Terminator02... you can only pop ONE BALLOON AT A TIME (read the first post)

Went back in time to add 99 balloons, but one burst on the way

368 Left (I think)


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Used the force to slam one against spikes.

367 left.


----------



## xalphax (Jul 29, 2010)

Took the laser from a dvd burner and put it in my laser pointer and pointed at the balloon.

366 left


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 29, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Tut Tut Terminator02... you can only pop ONE BALLOON AT A TIME (read the first post)
> 
> Went back in time to add 99 balloons, but one burst on the way
> 
> 368 Left (I think)


damnit, you noticed. I was trying to speed this game up.

popped 1 balloon in anger, 365 left

Edit: that's the amount of days in a year!!! lucky post ftw!


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Threw one into the Minecraft world, but it was too round.

364 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

Got Yoshi trapped in one (made him think it was an Egg) - Mario Released him

363 Left


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 29, 2010)

One got squashed by a bell hammer.

362 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 29, 2010)

Let one go near some power lines.

361 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 29, 2010)

I showed it my naked body, it melted from my hotness

360 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 29, 2010)

I stuck one into a Pie

359 Left


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned it.

358 left.


----------



## BlackDave (Jul 30, 2010)

Cloned it

359

But it failed

357


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2010)

Tried to use one as a replacement game controller... for my cat.

356 and one kitty that didn't get to play mario kart with a balloon.


----------



## tuddy666 (Jul 30, 2010)

sent one off to an epic battle against my dog.

The dog won, of course. Now, only 355 to go!


----------



## Gore (Jul 30, 2010)

Saw a balloon but left it alone.
355 left


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 30, 2010)

left it in the sun for to long, it popped 'cause of the heat.

354 left.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 30, 2010)

i farted with a candle in front of the balloon. it popped
353


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2010)

Stuck one in the microwave

352 left


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2010)

They died.

0

But then somehow a balloon truck came around the corner and dropped 354 right in front of me.

I gave one to Veho.
353


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had Chuck Norris stare at one.

352 left.


----------



## science (Jul 30, 2010)

Got one pregnant and then aborted the balloon/human hybrid foetus.

Still 352 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 30, 2010)

Let one off - Oh & the balloon blew away 

351 Left


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I sued it... 

350 left


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 30, 2010)

Made them listen to justin bieber.

1 left.

But then, God made 349 balloons.

349 left.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 30, 2010)

Gave one to a little kid.

348 left.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 31, 2010)

let one look  at my d!ck
needless to say it exploded from pleasure
347


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 31, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Made them listen to justin bieber.
> 
> 1 left.
> 
> ...


Stuck one in a microwave and turned the microwave on.
346 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

I fucked one hard.

345 left.


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

I made one lie on a bed of nails. That didn't do it(too light), so I pressed.

344 Balloons Remain.



Also, [email protected] fail.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2010)

I shoved one up my ass
344 left.
Then it popped
343 left.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jul 31, 2010)

I let one play wow, he exploded cause it was so boring
342


----------



## person66 (Jul 31, 2010)

I popped one

341 left


----------



## Rydian (Jul 31, 2010)

Acid diarrhea.

340 left.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 31, 2010)

My Pikachu went crazy.

339 left.


----------



## person66 (Jul 31, 2010)

I told one pokemon weren't real

than gave it to my agumon

338 left


----------



## haflore (Jul 31, 2010)

I told one how to jack a car. It went in front of one to stop it.
You can figure out the rest.

337 Balloons Remain.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 31, 2010)

Gave one to the Mythbusters for experimentation.

336 left.


----------



## b2cool (Aug 1, 2010)

Made sweet love to it.

335 left


----------



## person66 (Aug 1, 2010)

I blew a balloon up



With a bomb

334 left


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 1, 2010)

I saw a chav, so I filled a ballon with pee and threw it at him.

333 left.


----------



## zerods (Aug 1, 2010)

I made it watch rick astley do a barrel roll and sing for 5 minutes straight.
That was enough to make it pop

332


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 1, 2010)

Stuck one in a barrel & let it loose over Niagra falls

331 Left


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 1, 2010)

This one was a water balloon. I threw one at Vulpes' new avatar.

330 left.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 1, 2010)

I stepped on one rushing to see said new avatar.

329 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 1, 2010)

shouted OBJECTION to loud.

328 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 3, 2010)

Gave two to the lady in scrtmstr avatar to have bigger boobs - but one burst

327 left


----------



## person66 (Aug 3, 2010)

I stabbed one with a rubber chicken. Repetedly.

326 left


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2010)

I caught it, and because this is an 18+ Club, I had to show it to the exit.

325,


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 3, 2010)

Took one on Holiday - but the airport lost it

324 Left


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 3, 2010)

went flat-out in germany, it couldn't handle the speed.

323 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 3, 2010)

Stuck one on 'Ace Faith' HDD (You got to read this post to know why) - Too hot to handle...POP !!!

322 left


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 3, 2010)

I placed one directly in front of a coronal mass ejection.

321 left.


----------



## haflore (Aug 4, 2010)

I gave one acupuncture.

320 Balloons Remain.


----------



## geoflcl (Aug 4, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> I gave one acupuncture.
> 
> 320 Balloons Remain.



^ Made it read that hilarious method.

Three-nineteen!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Sicked the Angry Bear Cavalry on them
Most got away, but few weren't so lucky

300 left


----------



## haflore (Aug 4, 2010)

I told one that the Cat Boy killed 19 of his buddies, he only saw fit to replace 18 of them.

318 Balloons Remain.


----------



## person66 (Aug 5, 2010)

I said "I don't believe in balloons" and one died

317 left


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

I accidentally let go of it :'(

316


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 5, 2010)

I farted and it popped!
315


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 5, 2010)

I lit up gifi4's fart - & another one Popped

314 Left


----------



## tuddy666 (Aug 5, 2010)

I taught the balloon how to juggle knives... with catastrophic results.

313 to go, ladies and gents.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

I broke it's drawn-on face.

312 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> I taught the balloon how to juggle knives... with catastrophic results.


Didn't teach it very well then.


Attached one to a bungie cord and let go.
The cord was too long.

311 remaining.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I broke it's drawn-on face.
> 
> 312 left.


I gave one to gameboy13, who did something to it with his avatar...
311 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 5, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feels good, man.

Poked it with a stick.

310 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

Showed it Slyakin's avatar.
It derped.

309


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Pointed out the ignorance of JetKun in completely missing the balloon that I destroyed.
Thus, legitimately, 307 remaining.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Pointed out the ignorance of JetKun in completely missing the balloon that I destroyed.
> Thus, legitimately, 307 remaining.


However, you never popped a balloon yourself, so you would be incorrect.

I dropped the balloon off of a skyscraper, and then flicked a penny down and it demolished the balloon.

307 remaining.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it popped as I _pointed_ out the ignorance.
Thinking outside the box...

Filled one with water and put in a depth charge.

How many now? 306 or 305?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

Umm-sorry Proto. Didn't see your post. Let's say that some balloons regenerated, so now we have 311.

Gave one to ProtoKun7 for missing his post accidentally. I think he popped it.
310


----------



## haflore (Aug 6, 2010)

I gave one some cement shoes. He didn't like them, and gave them back. That made me angry, now he's slipping with the fishes

309 Balloons Remain.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 6, 2010)

One looked directly at my face.

It didn't like what it saw.
308.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 6, 2010)

Showed a balloon that this thread is still going.

307 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Told the balloon that we killed 193 of his buddies.

306 left.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 7, 2010)

Told it gameboy13 made a thread on it.
It got scared.


305 left..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

One sneezed.

304 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2010)

Let it play the scary maze game.

Still 304 left.

Then I showed it a cuddly toy.

303 left.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 7, 2010)

I sang Baby from Justin Bieber for him.

302 left


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2010)

I stole its cookies
301


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 7, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Let it play the scary maze game.
> 
> Still 304 left.
> 
> ...



YOU CAN'T POP MORE THAN ONE MORON

I told the balloon JetKun did that.

300 left...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 7, 2010)

I wanted a flight in a hot air balloon - but put too much hot air in it

299 Left


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 7, 2010)

It had a baby.

Then they both popped.

298 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HE ONLY POPPED ONE.

Tripwired one.

297 left.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 7, 2010)

Used my sonic screwdriver on one.

296 left


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 7, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Used my sonic screwdriver on one.
> 
> 296 left


That was most likely my sonic screwdriver.

Used the laser screwdriver on another one, after bypassing the isomorphic control system.

295 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 7, 2010)

told him the Pi was calculated to the 5 trillionth digit.

295 left.


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 7, 2010)

thew a 3ds then the  iphone4 and  Micheal Wolf 

POP

294.......


----------



## Frogman (Aug 8, 2010)

kills Micheal Wolf stabs a balloon in the process

293..


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

I pop one with a needle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





292 left.


----------



## zuron7 (Aug 8, 2010)

Told him that 208 of his brothers got murdered by tempers. got sad and jumped off the balcony

291 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 8, 2010)

showed one some calculus

290 left.


----------



## haflore (Aug 8, 2010)

Introduced one to a cactus. They got along very well, but then came the good bye hug...

289 Balloons Remain.


----------



## Daidude (Aug 8, 2010)

I tried to squeeze one into a goldfish tank and it popped and I killed the goldfish and got splahed with water!
288 left


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 8, 2010)

I had the Cat Boy lick one.

287 left.


----------



## mameks (Aug 8, 2010)

I introduced one to Navi. It soon committed suicide. :'( *take  off hat*
286 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 8, 2010)

BBQ one

285 Left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

Got frustrated that no-one else has popped a balloon since my last post & squeezed one

284 Left


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 10, 2010)

Crushed one in the gap between my post and CannonFoddr's post which closed the moment I pressed Add Reply.

283 left.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 10, 2010)

Spy sapped mah balloon!

282 left.........I TRIED MY BEST TO NOT LET THE SPY SAP IT!!!!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Lied to one about Chuck Norris staring at it.

281 left.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 10, 2010)

I sneezed with radioactive slime

280


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 10, 2010)

Told one Infinite Zero has 81 followers on Twitter!

279 left.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 10, 2010)

Reached over for my burger and grabbed a balloon instead.

278 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 10, 2010)

Showed one to Gameboy 'favorites' - it popped in surprize that it contained one of mine

277 Left


----------



## scrtmstr (Aug 10, 2010)

I putted it in a box with liquid nitrogen.

276 left.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 10, 2010)

I threw the balloon to my dog, and he finished it off. 275 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

It spontaneously combusted.
274


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 11, 2010)

Rubbed one against Jetkun pointy hair - It burst

273 Left


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

Whimpered at the loss of one of my pointy hair spikes *sniffles*.
Launched a spinning uppercut at a balloon in my rage.

272.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 11, 2010)

I blew it out of the window, the wind which was blowing outside led it to the local mall.
A guy who was giving free balloons to kids took the balloon out of the air, and gave it to a kid.
The kid held it for a long time, went shopping with it, told his mom that he got a balloon (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) etc...
Finally, the kid went home. While in the car he laid the balloon on the back couch.
They arrived at home.
he opened the car door, and went inside.
And there it was, the balloon, sad and lonely on the cold couch in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the kid forgot the balloon.
20:00 The kid went to bed.
His mom read him a story about a bear who lost his dad.
he went to sleep.
02:48 The kid woke up. He needed to go to the bathroom. He jumped out of his bed and went to the toilet.
He finished and went back to his bedroom.
He looked into the window in his bedroom, he saw the car.
And then! He also saw the balloon!
The kid saw that the balloon was crying (o.o)
He wanted to help the balloon, because he left the balloon there after all.
He went downstairs, opened the door with his keys, and got outside.
There it was, the balloon. But... The balloon was in the car.
How would he ever help the balloon when he didn't have the keys of the car?
He couldn't help the balloon. So he went to bed again after closing the door.
He couldn't really sleep well, but finally he was sleeping.
Next day, 09:28 sunday
The kid woke up, went downstairs. Seeing his mother calling.
He picked something up about 'car' 'thieves' 'problem' 'police'
What happened?
He asked his mom what happened.
She said, a bit sad, 'my car got stolen.'
The kid said, also a bit sad, but... my balloon is still in the car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But mother was too busy with the police to reply to her son.
The kid looked outside, but no car was there. Well, actually, there were a few, but those were from the neighbours.
Then, he exploded with the power of infinite megatons, everything died, including the balloon.

271 balloons left.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2010)

I clicked on one with my mouse

270 balloons left


----------



## Rydian (Aug 11, 2010)

I rolled over onto one.  Again.
Geeze, I need to stop having one-night stands with balloons.
Then again, they're not going to live more than a day anyway.

269 balloons left.


----------



## haflore (Aug 11, 2010)

I taught one how to become at peace with the universe. 
Then, when it tried to kill me, I shot it with an energy blast that violently exploded it into a google tiny pieces...
But I did it in the most peaceful way possible.

268 Balloons Remain.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought it was a Big Mac™. I ate it with my McMunch™.
267


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 11, 2010)

I gave one with a goat face on one to a chupacabra.

266 left.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2010)

I set up an oiled wrestling match between Kim Kardashian and a Balloon. Kim squeezed the balloon between her ass cheeks 10 minutes into it, and it popped in sheer joy.

265 left.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hotness


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 12, 2010)

Stuck one under a Magnifying glass in the Sun on a Cloudless Day (a rarity In the UK)

263 Left


----------



## ehayes427 (Aug 12, 2010)

one gave Marik a hug.
262 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Put one outside in this weather.


			
				QUOTE(ProtoKun7: Shoutbox) said:
			
		

> Heavy rain followed by sun followed by cloud followed by more rain followed by cloud followed by more rain followed by thunder.
> 
> 
> And more rain.


A lot of thunder, in fact.

261 left after that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Aug 15, 2010)

Yelled "bomb" and threw it in an airport.  There was a controlled explosion by the security services which took out the balloon.

260 left.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Put one outside in this weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and hail. 

259 left.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 15, 2010)

I gave the balloon to Borat and he had sexy time with it.

258 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Let lacrymosa967 spank it repeatedly.

257 left.


----------



## Kwartel (Aug 15, 2010)

I zapped it with my zapperwadapper.

256 left


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 15, 2010)

I tried to get my dog to bite it resulting in the dog biting my hand and me falling back landing on the balloon causing it to pop stinging my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





255 left.


----------



## Raika (Aug 15, 2010)

Ordered the balloon from a Chinese online shop which was shipped using a China airline.

254 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Showed one of the American balloons a roundabout.

253 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 15, 2010)

Suicide.

252 left.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 15, 2010)

took it down 4 layers of dream then did some inception.

Balloon poped itself.

251 left


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 16, 2010)

Tried sticking it in the wii disc drive.

250 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 16, 2010)

Left one on top of an X-Box - with 'Red Ring of death'

249 Left


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 16, 2010)

248 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 17, 2010)

247 left


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 17, 2010)

*skillfully spears the balloon with a nice katana*

246 left.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 17, 2010)

Poke it with a needle.
245 left.


----------



## chrissmith9c (Aug 17, 2010)

Covered it in blood and gave it to a zombie which happily tried to eat it

244 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 17, 2010)

Tied one of these to the back of my car - It got shot down by the Army

243 left


----------



## harg (Aug 18, 2010)

Bit one to death
242 left


----------



## Cuelhu (Aug 18, 2010)

241 left


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 18, 2010)

I released it from it's earthly tethers and it ascended to great heights, nearly touching the heavens themselves!

It was then that atmospheric decompression played it's hand...


240 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

Showed one porn.
239


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 2, 2010)

One popped out of boredom waiting for someone to post something here

238 Left


----------



## overslept (Sep 2, 2010)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> 248 left


LMAO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I tried softmodding one.

237 left.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Sep 2, 2010)

I mashed it up, stuck it in a stew, and tried to feed it to your mom.

236 left.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 5, 2010)

Rage-popped a balloon because we are still not at #500

235 left.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 5, 2010)

Did it die?

234 left.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Did it die?
> 
> 234 left.


lol I don't get that 1, anyway
I swore at the balloon, it got scared and flew up then someone threw a knife at it and it popped.
233 left


----------



## person66 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Did it die?
> 
> 234 left.


No, it didn't

234 left

Shouldn't all of the balloons have deflated by now?


----------



## monkat (Sep 5, 2010)

Poop!

232 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2010)

I shoved one in lacrymosa967's buttcheek whilst she slammed it with her butt.
235 left. :3 Awesome.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 5, 2010)

Shoved one up *JetKun* buttcheek for failure to count properly

*230 *Left


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 5, 2010)

use cannonfoddr's avatar to kill a balloon.

229 left.


----------



## The Pi (Sep 5, 2010)

I used one as a love doll.

228 left


----------



## person66 (Sep 5, 2010)

227 left


----------



## xalphax (Sep 5, 2010)

just took stock and there are actually only 

226 left

Maybe one was defective and got thrown out.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 5, 2010)

showed it my new school books.

225 left.


----------



## Orsted (Sep 5, 2010)

Cast Magic Missile dealing 1D6 worth of damage.

224 left


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 5, 2010)

Made it use Internet Explorer. Popped spontaneously, roughly forty five seconds into the session.

223 remain.


----------



## themuddaload (Sep 6, 2010)

squirted lighter fluid on one. 

222 left.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 6, 2010)

I popped one balloon because it was racist.

221 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 7, 2010)

Chucked one at a hedgehog

220 Left


----------



## person66 (Sep 7, 2010)

I used a machine gun on the lot of them


Unfortunately, due to my lack of aiming skillz and the fact that it was a fake dollar store machine gun, only one of them popped... And that might have just been because it was startled

219 left


Man these balloons last a long time...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 7, 2010)

Replace the 'missing picture icon' in person66 avatar with one

218 Left


----------



## xalphax (Sep 7, 2010)

Shaved one

217 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 7, 2010)

showed it to a teacher who's afraid of balloons

216 left.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 7, 2010)

I mistook one for something commonly used in sexual intercourse.

215 left.


----------



## Ace (Sep 7, 2010)

Tried stuffing the balloon into my avatar space...
*100x140 not enough... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *
214 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 8, 2010)

Tried to make a Balloon animal with one - but it popped

213 Left


----------



## xalphax (Sep 8, 2010)

Used one as a condom

212 left.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Got bored and banned one for being such a dick
211 left


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 8, 2010)

Put the above poster in one.

210 left.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 8, 2010)

I couldn't think of anything creative, so I stabbed it. It didn't pop, but it got mad and punched me. We've since then accepted each other's differences and are now friends.

*POP*


Ryan? Ryan!? 

RYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


209 left


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 9, 2010)

Divided it by Zero.

208 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 9, 2010)

1 made a suicide wish at 11:11.

207 left.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

I hated one until it disappeared     http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0298482/

206 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 9, 2010)

Showed a balloon a XXX movie - it grew.. & grew... & ---- Popped !!!!


205 left


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Had one watch an Uwe Boll movie, poor thing left the room in a huff, then popped itself.

204 Left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 9, 2010)

Gave a Blue one to the Labour Party

203 Left


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Stared one down with the cat boy stare. It deflated over time.

202 left


----------



## xalphax (Sep 9, 2010)

Disguised one as my bodyguard. Then it got shot.

201 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 9, 2010)

thought it was a pokenoob

200 left


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2010)

Turns out it was just a troll, so it was banned!
199


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 9, 2010)

bodyslam221


----------



## sonknuck23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Gave it AIDS. 198.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Sep 10, 2010)

I tried to prove I could sing, and while I got through the song, there were 16 car accidents, 72 cases of mental trauma, 162 people sent to the hospital, and one less balloon.
197 balloons left.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

sandwich. 196


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 11, 2010)

tried to eat a dorito.
195 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 11, 2010)

told one that hadrian had left the temp.
It popped.
Told another one overlord nadrian had left.
It popped to.
Told it I might take a break.
It didn't pop

193 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 11, 2010)

ate.
192
slept on it
191
jump
190
hit
189
lovely
188


----------



## geoflcl (Sep 11, 2010)

Popped a pregnant balloon. Three babies came out.

Now there's 191 again!

EDIT: One died. 190.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

Told them all that the noobflood is in six days. a baby bloon died.
189


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 12, 2010)

told the 2 other baby balloons the mother had passed away because of geofcl.

187 left.


----------



## popoffka (Sep 12, 2010)

Wanted to update a firmware of one of the balloons, but accidentally popped one with a miniUSB cable.
186 left.


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 12, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> told the 2 other baby balloons the mother had passed away because of geofcl.
> 
> 187 left.



showed scrtmstr the rules, and revived a baby balloon. And then popped it >
Still 186 left


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 12, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apologized to simpydsi and gave him a balloon as a sign of goodwill.

It popped.

185 left


----------



## person66 (Sep 12, 2010)

A balloon starved to death because no ones been feeding them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





184 left


----------



## Ace (Sep 12, 2010)

one balloon didn't have wepon so i tried to grabe it with bear hands.
183 left







*extra balloon for anyone who gets the reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 12, 2010)

Recited Pi to 398,192,051 digits.

It couldn't handle it.

182 left.


----------



## naruses (Sep 12, 2010)

Showed him Gameboy 13´s Avatar, 
he just exploded of fright

181 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 12, 2010)

jumped out of closet. 180. guess why


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 12, 2010)

I fucking popped it.

179 left.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Gave one an early copy of pokemon black and white. It was attacked by pokemon noobs

178 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 12, 2010)

Put one on the table under 'A gay Little Cat Boy' elbow before he lent on it

177 Left


----------



## Thoob (Sep 12, 2010)

_
"Hey Balloon! KNIFE!"_

176 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 13, 2010)

To paraphase '_Chas_' post........

_I popped fucking it._
175 left.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 13, 2010)

I gave one to Edward Scissorhands... and well...

174 left


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 13, 2010)

Told it the Pokenoobs are coming.

173 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 14, 2010)

spongebob borrowed one, and it popped.
172 remaining.


----------



## sstomouth (Sep 14, 2010)

I showed it 2girls, 1cup.

171 left.


----------



## Quincy (Sep 14, 2010)

I said I would be taking it to a Dragonforce concert.
It commited suicide by jumping on a bowl filled with razorsharp nails.

170 left.

--------------------------

Takes too long

-15 - 9 - 2010 -
Time: See edit note.

I go all *nomnomnom* on a baby baloon

169 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 15, 2010)

told it that its power level is over 9000!!! atmosphere.
168 left.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 15, 2010)

It... just popped.
wow
167


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 15, 2010)

pwned it. Humiliation suicide bomb.
166


----------



## Thoob (Sep 15, 2010)

The laws of the universe meant it _had_ to pop.

165 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 15, 2010)

Gave one to a Baboon

164 Left


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 18, 2010)

played halo reach.
163 left.


----------



## ball2012003 (Sep 18, 2010)

Atomic bomb.
Zero left what you gonna do bout that.


----------



## person66 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ballons are immune to atoms, cause there amazing, except one, it died

162 left


----------



## Ace (Sep 18, 2010)

I tried to use an B/W patch on one after connecting it to my computer, and I didn't get a .BAK file.






161 left


----------



## haflore (Sep 18, 2010)

I made one play Land of the Dead, to completion, in one day.
It survived, so I let out the air(helium?) so it could be reused.

160 Balloons Remain.


----------



## spruced (Sep 19, 2010)

Made it read my APUSH textbook; died of boredom.

159 left.


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 19, 2010)

i punched it with a tack in anger.
158 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 19, 2010)

Asked one to make a phonecall on the new iphone (while holding the side)
Popped in frustration

157 Left


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

It saw my beautiful signature.
156


----------



## Thoob (Sep 19, 2010)

Bullseye! +50XP
Kill an enemy with the throwing knife.

155 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Asked it to read War and Peace in 10 minutes.

154 left.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 19, 2010)

Shaved one.

1543 left.


----------



## person66 (Sep 19, 2010)

Popped the 1390 that magically appeared when Ryadin posted with a balloon popping machine that I built yesterday when I was bored.

Than I stuck a ballonon the end of a wii remote and tryed to use it as a playstation move, it worked, untill the balloon popped from humiliation

152 balloons remain unpopped


----------



## ByteMunch (Sep 19, 2010)

I did math. 500 balloons - 369 posts = 131 balloons...
I showed this to a balloon, and it died of confusion.
So, how many's left... 151 or 130?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 19, 2010)

Let's see now.....






.... include 'regeneration'....carry the miscalculations.....substract the cockups.... recipricate with number of posts per poster....

... Another baloon popped trying to figure it out

However Kia Leading Thinkers  after extensive research have come to the conclusion it's 150


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 22, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Let's see now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably one or two more due to a miscalculation a few pages back.


My triumphant return to GBAtemp made the balloons swoon...




...in disgust.

Still 150.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 22, 2010)

Blew one up............................... with a stick of dynamite

149 Left


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 22, 2010)

Showed one to this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




148 left.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 22, 2010)

I was hungry.

147 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2010)

yummy.146


----------



## Rydian (Sep 22, 2010)

I won't lie, I humped one.

145.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 23, 2010)

teached it French. It popped 'cause it couldn't understand.

144 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 23, 2010)

Asked one to try & pronounce previous posters name....It popped trying to

143 left


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2010)

It said it had an N5. I killed it. 142


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 24, 2010)

hit by thunderbolt.
141 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 24, 2010)

Played some hardstyle music when it was near me.
140 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

hardcore. 139


----------



## Thoob (Sep 25, 2010)

Told it KiVan was online.

138 left.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 25, 2010)

Tried to floss with one.

137 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)

Rydian's avatar blinked.
136


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 25, 2010)

Blasted it with a didlo phaser.

135


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 26, 2010)

Showed one a fleshlight - popped in Embarrassment

134 Left


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 26, 2010)

took it to the apple store, were there was a que for the Itouch and Ipad.

It popped in amazement.

133 left.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 26, 2010)

Shot it with the Medic's needlegun.

132 left.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 26, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> Than I stuck a ballonon the end of a wii remote and tryed to use it as a playstation move, it worked, untill the balloon popped from humiliation



LOL


Made it my best friend

131 left


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yodeled at it.

130.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 27, 2010)

Got Yoshi to swallow one

129 Left


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2010)

Got swallow to Yoshi one

128


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 27, 2010)

Yoshi pooped out an egg, because jet gave him a balloon.
The egg bursted open.
The balloon had popped.
128 balloons remain.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 27, 2010)

Gave it to JUSTIN BIEBER

uhh 127 left


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2010)

eigergoeuogbrogbwouergtisrgvieosgyivsoivfgsidgvsdiavgdiied it.
126


----------



## scrtmstr (Sep 27, 2010)

threw a stone at it
125 left


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 27, 2010)

scrtmstr'd it
124


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 27, 2010)

jet'd at it.

123 left


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> jet'd at it.









Eww.

Warrior used: Thundershock! It's extremely effective!

122.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 27, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered with creativity so I just used a pin.

121 left.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 27, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA


120 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 27, 2010)

Chucked one onto a landmine tied to a brick

119 Left


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 27, 2010)

GIGA! DRILL! BREAAAAAAAAAAAAK!!!

0 left.

...whoops.

*blows up 118 more*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

nomnomnom117


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 28, 2010)

Realized that 11th June (11/6) was the day a famous American actor died - so popped one in remembrance

116 Left


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tossed a PSPgo at it.

115.


----------



## person66 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, that was my go! I should be the one who throws it!

114 left


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

Tossed the go back to Person66; intercepted a balloon on the way.

113


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why thank you. Tosses go at balloon, it bounced off harmlessly. The balloon was then attacked by a pack of rabid caterpillars.

112 balloons remain, as long as the caterpillars don't return


----------



## monkat (Sep 29, 2010)

A wild sammich attacked! Balloon fainted!

111 remain.


.....Oh no, a balloon salesman!

....500 remain.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

GIGA! DRILLLL!!! BREEEAAAAAAAKKKKK!!!!!

110 left.


----------



## ball2012003 (Sep 29, 2010)

It saw this


Spoiler










109 left.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 29, 2010)

Showed some more the picture above this post
One popped itself
108 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

got excited that the 3ds specs. are officially released tomorrow!!!
107 remaining.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 29, 2010)

One popped out of boredom waiting for the 3DS specs to arrive

106 Left


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

One of them found ot what the 3ds specs were and it was so amazed and excited it popped before it could tell anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




105 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

1 realized only 10 minutes til 3DS specs!
104  left.


----------



## person66 (Sep 29, 2010)

I smacked you with a balloon because it's only 9:55pm (in my time zone)

103 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Sep 29, 2010)

the press conference has begun!!!!
102 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 29, 2010)

(Hah, it also happens to be page 29 too)

Threw one into the unstable vortex of a forming wormhole.
In other words, I kawooshed it.
101 left.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 29, 2010)

I.

100 left.


----------



## EpicJungle (Sep 30, 2010)

I..

99


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 30, 2010)

If we are all each unique, does that not mean we are all the same?

0.

Aw, shit.

*blows up 98 more, passes out*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 30, 2010)

One popped trying to figure out that last statement

97 left


----------



## person66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Another popped when it realized the statement was true

96 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 1, 2010)

One popped due to 'GBATemp withdrawal symptoms' due to recent IPB fault (IPB = I Popped Balloon ??)

95 Left


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 1, 2010)

One popped when it realized; how the hell am I thinking? I'M FULL OF AIR!

94


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 2, 2010)

one popped because I sat on it.

93 left


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

one looked at chuck norris and decided it wanted to kill itself. 

92 left.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 2, 2010)

one popped because i punched it in the baby maker.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2010)

One popped out of frustration due to previous poster forgot to say how many are left

90 left


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 2, 2010)

wanted to say thank you to cannonfoddr for pointing out the mistake
popped one for him

89 left.


----------



## metamaster (Oct 2, 2010)

Popped one with the blendtec blender
YES, it blends

88 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 2, 2010)

Chucked one onto metamaster property -  got shot, survived & got shot again

87 Left


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

yaoi bulk screening. 0
i bought 86.

86.


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

A balloon salesman comes by.

500 balloons remain.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 2, 2010)

oh the massacre- so many popped by pieces of cellphones after the cell store blew up   

EIGHTY FIVE

monkat interuption and spelling silliness


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

They all exploded due to the power of my lol'ing at rastsan's post.
0

then monkat came along.


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 2, 2010)

saw the graphics of the 3ds.
83 remain.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 2, 2010)

Tried to access GBAtemp on 30th September.

82 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2010)

RANDOM81


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

i tried to eat one because me teacher said they were haelthy. she lied though
80 remain


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Oct 2, 2010)

I stab one because of how mad i am about forgetting to post the number remaining.
79 remain.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 2, 2010)

I pop one in fury at my inability to find well subbed Bleach episodes.

78.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 2, 2010)

a balloon salesman comes by and sells us 801 more.

880 remaining.


----------



## monkat (Oct 2, 2010)

A balloon salesman comes by and sells us 21 more!

900 remain.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 2, 2010)

...BANKAI!!!

0 remain.

GODDAMMIT! These things are as weak as...

...oh, wait.

(blows up 75 more)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Disperses one.
74 left.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 3, 2010)

I popped one. Because sometimes, it's nice to get back to the basics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





73 balloons remain!


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 3, 2010)

took one with me to the
most boring college class
i've ever had.

72 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 3, 2010)

showed a chicken nuggets addict what they're made off.
he raged and destroyed and ate a balloon instead.

71 left.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 3, 2010)

I got sick of this thread so I sat on a balloon.
70 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 3, 2010)

I wanted to get to one of my Favorite Numbers - So popped one just to get it

69 Balloons left


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

I may have raped it. 0-o 68


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 3, 2010)

played it some korn.
67 left.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 3, 2010)

Made it my opponent in Bleach: Blade of Fate.

66


----------



## Rydian (Oct 3, 2010)

Gave one a boiling shower.

65 left.


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2010)

Gave one the Rydian but his claws popped it


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

it was making balloon porn with 30084pm.
63


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 3, 2010)

it obeyed jet's avatar and killed itself.

62 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

It derped.
61


----------



## Paarish (Oct 3, 2010)

I gave one life. It was like a son I always wanted. However, one fateful day... It went and played find the needle in the haystack...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh the Humanity!!!

60 left


----------



## miigo (Oct 3, 2010)

pop it. 59


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2010)

sex'd it, man!58


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 3, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> sex'd it, man!58








The balloon deflated in fear.

57


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 3, 2010)

one was shocked by the rate the balloons are deflating now.

56 left.


----------



## person66 (Oct 3, 2010)

I did this to them


but only one died

55 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 4, 2010)

did my homework.
54 left.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 4, 2010)

Thought one was some gum.

53 left.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 4, 2010)

I took the liberty of revealing to the poor balloon that fast food chicken nuggets are composed of this horrid goop:






Needless to say, it perished on the spot. 

52 remain!


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 4, 2010)

It was trying to murder me, so I turned around and threw a knife at it, headshot!

51 to go.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2010)

pooped it.

50


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 4, 2010)

gave it an F.

49 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2010)

ohh yesssss baby harder!!! *pin in balloon* +orgasm= 48


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 4, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> ohh yesssss baby harder!!! *pin in balloon* +orgasm= 48








*hides under bed*

POP!

...oops.

47


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 4, 2010)

Told one about the 3DS's capabilities. Needless to say its mind was blown.
46 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 4, 2010)

told demonbart balloons don't have minds.

One popped out of sheer rage.

45 left.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 4, 2010)

Told scrtmstr balloon's can't feel rage because, as he says, they have no minds.

Then popped a balloon.

44 left.


----------



## jeremy506 (Oct 4, 2010)

Said it had stretched marks like your mother...

43 left.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 4, 2010)

Got it to play Skullcollector's Zelda homeb...

Oh, wait.

42 left.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wrote in haiku form
It popped from the awesomeness
41 remain.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 4, 2010)

Attempted to write a Haiku, did such a bad job the balloon suicided to escape the awfulness. 40


----------



## fgghjjkll (Oct 5, 2010)

Got it to watch K-ON. It couldn't withstand the extreme moe factors.

39 left.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 5, 2010)

I rubbed it very fast yes very fun feels good

38


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

drank the helium just for the heck of it, then bought 150 more.

187 left


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

Attempted to nuke GG, missed and took out most of the balloons.

36


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 5, 2010)

I wanna see what happenes once this ends

35


edit: spelling


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

_*Rule.*_







34 left.


----------



## monkat (Oct 5, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> _*Rule.*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I hope I don't get more warn points for that. It's not really dirty if you don't know what it is.

Either way, 33 left.


----------



## rastsan (Oct 5, 2010)

8 little kids come in the room they swarm the 33 balloons and yet only one managed to get popped.  Wow those balloons are durable.


Edit
oh yeah 32 left.


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 5, 2010)

Heard of the psp go's epic fail and exploded in laughter.
31 left.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 5, 2010)

i popped one by smacking it with another balloon 

30 left


----------



## Rydian (Oct 5, 2010)

Put it behind an industrial fan and let go.

29 left.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 5, 2010)

one looked at the Cat Boy and cut it's eyes out

28.742 remaining


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 5, 2010)

1.742 balloons were a victim of Cloud's Omnislash.

27 left.


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 5, 2010)

Told it it is my birthday today.

It popped whilst it said congratulations.

26 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 5, 2010)

As usual at birthday parties - One ballon got popped with a cigarette (BTW - Happy Birthday!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

25 Left


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 5, 2010)

I thanked cannonfoddr and gave him a balloon and a beer.
what is he going to do with it?

still 25 left.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2010)

stole cannonfoddrs laser and balloon and ate them both. 24,


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 5, 2010)

Used one to make a farting sound - it really annoyed Jet so he burst it with his claws

23 Left


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2010)

plays with balloon!yay yay ayayaya whoops... dang claws...
22


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 5, 2010)

Gave one to Freddy krueger - ooops

21 Left


----------



## Rydian (Oct 5, 2010)

Shoved one through an abacus until it recounted properly and then exploded.

19 left (one person skipped).


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 5, 2010)

couldn't stand my sexiness

18 left


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

Tossed Mike's busted DSi at it.

17 left.


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sucked all the air out to make my voice squeaky.
16 left.


----------



## person66 (Oct 5, 2010)

told it it wouldnt make it to the final 10, then popped it with a spoon
15 left


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 5, 2010)

Made it watch Big Brother.

14


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

tricked the Gay Little Cat Boy into eating one.

13


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 6, 2010)

Popped it.
12 left.


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

took over the Cat Boy and used his ninja skills to run up a 4 story building. one popped from seeing the pure awesomness.

11 left


----------



## ehayes427 (Oct 6, 2010)

just felt like popping one.

10 left.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 6, 2010)

Picked one that had to die to reduce the digits to one.

9 left.


----------



## person66 (Oct 6, 2010)

The rabid catterpillars from one of my earlier posts have returned!!!! I knew this day would come!!O!!!!!NO!!E!S!!!
They ate 1 balloon

8 left


----------



## Rydian (Oct 6, 2010)

Poked one with a toothpick.

7 left.


----------



## person66 (Oct 6, 2010)

No one can touch this balloon, it's mine.
I will nurture it and love it and make sure no harm ever comes to it.
I will make sure that it is always in my sight and that it never pops.
I will---
Hey, where did it go?
*pop* 

6 left


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 6, 2010)

stuck the remaining 6 in Rydian's pants pocket before he sat down. 0 left

the balloon salesman comes by and gives me 5 free balloons because he thought this looked like a good way to advertise:


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 6, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> stuck the remaining 7 in Rydian's pants pocket before he sat down. 0 left
> 
> the balloon salesman comes by and gives me 6 free balloons because he thought this looked like a good way to advertise:
> -snip-


you should have a 5 in the end result and should begin with 6 =D
Anyway.
Played COD and the 5 balloons all got scared, 2 of them bumped into each other, one survived.
OMG 4 LEFT!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2010)

Stood on one.

3 left.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 6, 2010)

One committed suicide because it didn't want to be a 'spare tool in a mixed marriage'
(I'll let you figure out what that means)


Spoiler









2 left


----------



## Fluto (Oct 6, 2010)

farted
1 left


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 6, 2010)

Last one popped out of lonelyness

NONE LEFT


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

The beautiful sound of singing killed one yet to be born.

*-1*


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 6, 2010)

I deflated an unrelated one.

-2


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

i ate cannonfoddr's last balloon, a paradox in humanity.
-3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 6, 2010)

I merged my TARDIS with itself from two different timezones and almost blew a hole in the space-time continuum precisely the size of Belgium.

While I averted catastrophe, unfortunately, before I put the shields back up a balloon popped.

-4


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2010)

I ate a spare TARDIS which happened to have a balloon in it. meh.
-5


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 6, 2010)

Added 15!

10 left


----------



## admotonic (Oct 6, 2010)

Sat on a whoopie cushion which resulted in the air coming out of it and pushing the baloon towards an imagine DS game. The baloon popped with fright

9 left


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 6, 2010)

I was blowing up a balloon when I inflated it too much and it popped itself while it also popped another one

+1 then -2


----------



## gameguy95 (Oct 7, 2010)

i bought 387 more balloons but a clown stole 23 of them.

364 remain


----------

